# Prewar Schwinn hockeystick chainguard



## Classicriders (Nov 2, 2022)

Original maroon paint.  An OA bath should bring the paint back quite well. Very straight with all hardware.


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2022)

$35.00


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 2, 2022)

$40


----------



## Classicriders (Nov 2, 2022)

Thanks. ND


----------



## cyclejunkies (Nov 3, 2022)

50


----------



## Classicriders (Nov 3, 2022)

ND


----------

